# Moving to LA



## phtaylor1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a UK resident and I'm in the process of moving to LA, I have a job offer, am hoping to secure an H1B Visa and then arrive in early 2012. 

Does anyone have any experience of 
- Will my UK driving license be valid long term in California, do I need to upgrade it?
- Are there any first time home buyer incentives in California?
- What other no obvious things should I be thinking about?

Thanks for any help,

Peter


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Drivers License
California Department of Motor Vehicles

There are no incentives for immigrant home buyers or car buyers:>)))


Consider deposits nfor everything from phone to housing, insurance from liability to vehicle.

Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------

